# Three weeks of obedience training and we have major progress!!



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm just a proud momma... Lizzie is a retired breeder from a puppy mill and I adopted her about a year and a half ago. She didn't know how to go on a leash when I first got her, but quickly she learned to enjoy her walks outside. She was still a little wild in regards to coming to me and not really listening. So, I decided to bite the bullet and take her to a basic training program at PetSmart... three weeks into the program, I am amazed at her progress.

*She can sit! She can lie down! She comes! and She Stays! *

The class is just me and Lizzie and another dog and their owner. 

I love watching her in class, she gets a little jealous of the other dog because she can do so much more than her. the first night she did nothing, but then after class 2 she was sitting and coming to me... After class 3 she was lying down! 

Just bragging right now!  She has come a long way from being in the mill.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I feel that obedience training bonds you and your furbaby even more. It is something that they
can show you that they are proud of and get praises for.

Next stop agility training, that is so much fun for the both of you.

Lucy


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations!! I agree that training is a great bonding experience as well as great mental exercise for our dogs, they just seem to love to learn.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go Lizzie and Momma!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ May 5 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772418


> Way to go Lizzie and Momma!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


I am enrolled at PetSmart with my baby also. She is having her 3rd lesson Thursday, so we are very excited. She's learned lots and hopefully will keep right on doing it! I probably will take the next level of training after this one, too.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

oh, this makes my heart SING! :yahoo: 
congrats to you both!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wonderful! I just love hearing stories like this. Such a long way from her old life! Hugs to you both!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so glad to hear this. I have found that my new Trixie needs some classes too. We will look into it at Petsmart. Hmmm. I wonder if I can get a twofer?


----------

